# Tv spot



## Sarge (Apr 30, 2012)

Doing my First Tv spot on local morning news type thing.

It is extra short notice too. The original guest backed out and they called me out of the blue to see if I was interested and of course its great publicity for the restaurant and so I said yes. I'm looking forward to how everything turns out. Its only a 6 min segment so Can't be anything too terrible.


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 30, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 30, 2012)

some of the best intentions can go wrong in 6 min. But I am backing you right up.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 30, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## don (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats and share the link after it happens.


----------



## Sarge (May 1, 2012)

So here is the link to today's fun. The segment went well it's already been good pub for the restaurant

http://www.abc4.com/content/about_4/...pJluNwfEQ.cspx


----------



## Crothcipt (May 1, 2012)

I get a "bad request" with that link.


----------



## Sarge (May 1, 2012)

Sorry seems my link isn't working try this one 

http://www.abc4.com/content/about_4...-from-501-on-Main/-sPO7JoQxkmNbpJluNwfEQ.cspx


----------



## Crothcipt (May 1, 2012)

:woot: Nice job. Not to bad at all for the late notice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Deckhand (May 1, 2012)

Great job on the gazpacho with all that distraction:biggrin:


----------



## mr drinky (May 1, 2012)

I'd make that dish. Good job. 

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 2, 2012)

Nice! You are on TV!


----------



## Lefty (May 4, 2012)

Good work...where are the knives?


----------



## Pabloz (May 4, 2012)

UUHHMM>>>>yes MA'AM. Looks like you had fun!!


----------



## stereo.pete (May 7, 2012)

Nice job Sarge, I can only imagine how nerve racking it must be with all those cameras and that beautiful woman next to you.


----------

